# [SOLVED] Verizon Actiontec GT704-WG Connection Problem



## danandyu (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello,
I am trying to upgrade my Verizon Westel C90-610015-06 DSL modem/router to a Verizon Actiontec GT704-WG, firm ware version 3.20.3.3.5.0.9.2.8. 

ipconfig/all with Actiontec connected
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : dan-bkcezyn2c00
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain_not_set.invalid

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-6E-78-87-C9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 29, 2009 7:23:20 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 30, 2009 7:23:20 PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 3Com 3C920B-EMB Integrated Fast Ethe
rnet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-54-10-4A-8D

When everything is started up I get steady green power light, steady green DSL light, red interweb light, steady/flashing green Ethernet light and steady green wireless light.

When I go to the status page it says DSL connected, ISP not connected.

Please help. 

Thanks
Dan


----------



## danandyu (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Verizon Actiontec GT704-WG Connection Problem*

I contacted Verizon and they helped me. Works fine.
Thanks


----------

